# Possible quick fix on old fridge?



## irjowo99 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi all,

Got an old fridge that belongs to the landlord in the basement. Apparently a 1970s model. Frigidaire FPI-206T-8.

We don't use it and want to get rid of it, but in Seattle the public utility company offers free haul-away and even a $30 rebate if the fridge still works. The idea is they don't want inefficient refrigerators drawing lots of power.

The fridge turns on and runs but doesn't cool. It's blowing cold air out the back. I'm wondering if there might be a few simple tests for a lay person like me to try to see if I can get it to work, since I'd like to do the landlord a favor and save her some effort/money.

Thanks much,
Ira


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd probably just go with the free haul-away. By the time you load it in a truck, (if you own one), haul it to the dump, (fuel and time) and probably have to pay to leave it, it just isn't worth it.


----------



## irjowo99 (Feb 1, 2014)

Perhaps I wasn't clear-- the issue is that it will cost money to haul away unless I can show that the fridge works. If the fridge works, that's when the free haul-away offer kicks in.

Kinda weird, I know, but I just figured if there might be some possible simple fix that would be easy to check for, maybe it would be worth it to save the money on hauling it away.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Does the compressor run ?

Is there a colder - warmer control / adjustment ?

God bless
Wyr


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Just dump it in the nearest playground in the middle of the night.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

PoleCat said:


> Just dump it in the nearest playground in the middle of the night.


:thumbup:


----------



## irjowo99 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, that's fair. I do feel a little bad doing that, though I'm not above it considering most government bodies have come close to completely abdicating their responsibility for public service these days.


----------



## irjowo99 (Feb 1, 2014)

Whoops, didn't see your reply Wyrtwister--

It's blowing cold air. Not sure if the compressor is running, as I know very little about fridges. It does make a lot of noise and seems to run continuously when I turn it on. I tried it with temp control in the middle, then turned it all the way down with no obvious effect.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

if the compressor runs it is working.....:wink: when the box is left off the room temp is way over a running maintained box with stuff in it....they might be recovering Freon back in the dump and don't want burnt Freon.....


----------



## irjowo99 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey biggles, I didn't follow that exactly.

They emphasized that the thing has to be cooling, not just running, unfortunately.

It's not about freon recovery, at least as far as I know; the Seattle City Light offers this rebate because they want to get inefficient units off the grid in order to save electricity. So the idea is that the fridge has to work, otherwise it wouldn't be on the grid. So I am trying to game the system in a sense, but I have to follow their rules to qualify.

So yeah, the temp in the fridge after I turned it on for an hour or two was still at room temp.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Then its probably low on or out of charge. And you or the landlord have to pay to have it hauled a way.


----------



## irjowo99 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the clarity Beenthere.

Maybe I'll see if I can drop it at a scrapper and at least avoid paying someone to do it.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

In my neighborhood all you have to do is put ANYTHING metal in the alley. It will disappear before 24 hours pass.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

craigslist?


----------



## irjowo99 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good points guys. You're right, someone will probly wanna scrap it for me.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Be carefull putting it out for someone to take. The door must be removed in many communities. or you can be fined. Since children tend to like to play in them. And if it falls over it could trap a child inside it, and the child can suffocate.


----------



## irjowo99 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I will probably try Craigslist first, but may end up putting it out.


----------



## Rango (Dec 13, 2013)

Dumping it is a horrible idea. I hope that was a joke. I'm sure there is a recycle place around, I got money for a broken one a while back.


----------



## gmaint (Feb 21, 2014)

_Have a local recycler in the area that takes any appliance. the only one he charges for is refrigerators, but that is only $7.00 + tax._


----------



## irjowo99 (Feb 1, 2014)

I put on craigslist, got good interest. I feel bad about it because these folks are probly gonna cut the lines and release CFCs. But I'm poor enough where it seems foolish for me to pay to haul it away :-/.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

The R-12, if there is any left, is the most valuable thing to salvage. Besides the ozone panic has been replaced with climate change panic.


----------



## irjowo99 (Feb 1, 2014)

What is r 12? Is that Freon?

Panic maybe, but ozone is still a real problem sadly.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

irjowo99 said:


> What is r 12? Is that Freon?
> 
> Panic maybe, but ozone is still a real problem sadly.


Freon is a brand name like Kleenex. But yeah the R-12 is worth its weight in gold these days.

The ozone hole has always been there and is related to the magnetic field of the Earth. It grows and shrinks and changes shape. CFC release is not anywhere near the amount of chlorine escaping from swimming pools. I think it is junk science just like climatology.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

gmaint said:


> _Have a local recycler in the area that takes any appliance. the only one he charges for is refrigerators, but that is only $7.00 + tax._


Around my parts, we have a guy that picks this kind of stuff up for free. He in turn makes money off of the recyclable materials.

He will even haul it out of your basement, if you are unable to do so.

As for the cities wanting inefficient electrical items off of the grid, it is nothing more then a sham. They in turn are raising rates, due to citing that not enough electricity is being used.

It is nothing more then a double standard.


----------



## irjowo99 (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay. So you think the craigslisters after the refrigerant? I thought people wanted the metal.

I have to disagree with you on that one. I'm not a scientist or even knowledgeable about the issue. I'm pretty sure the reason CFC is a problem is that it can actually transport the chlorine successfully up to the ozone layer before the UV releases it to wreak it's havoc. But I only came up with this after like 10 mins of online research just now. I looked up swimming pools and it seems the chlorine is in a form where it never gets up there.


----------



## irjowo99 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi gregzoll,

Yeah, the craigslist people are after scrap. Not sure if they are taking the refrigerant or the metal or both.

I don't think its a sham, in the sense that we have a public utility company that actually has low rates (Seattle, 12 cents kWh I believe.)

My issue is that the government needs to help people dispose of hazardous materials safely instead of changing a fee to do it.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Ozone / CFC panic ! Global warming panic ! Climate change panic !

Look for the money trail . All else is just smoke and mirrors ! :-(

The powers that be depend on the sheep being easily mislead and / or distracted . :-(

God bless
Wyr


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

And they still can't get the CFCs to effect ozone in a lab. The way they claim it does in nature.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

beenthere said:


> And they still can't get the CFCs to effect ozone in a lab. The way they claim it does in nature.


 The new refrigerants , R-134a & R-410a are not even claimed to damage the ozone layer . If I Recall correctly ?

But , it is claimed that they contribute to climate change ? So does the methane from termites and cows . And , water vapor . Or , so they say !

God bless
Wyr


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

R134A and R410A both have high GWP.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

irjowo99 said:


> I don't think its a sham, in the sense that we have a public utility company that actually has low rates (Seattle, 12 cents kWh I believe.)


If it sounds too good to be true, then it is. Our utility has done the same thing with toilets, clothes washers & clothes dryers, dishwashers, electric stoves, air conditioners & furnaces, refrigerators, freezers, the list goes on.

In turn everyone's utility bills have gone up. Read the newspaper articles & listen to the news reports, when they report that the local utility is seeing high use, but want to raise rates.

Forget about if it works or not. It is not yours to do with, so let the landlord deal with it. If they do not, contact your local building codes or public health department about it being a safety hazard. Due to a child can get themselves locked inside of the unit.

It will be gone quicker then you can say Johnny Flash.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Yea , and probably makes your babies be born naked . And with very little hair .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## irjowo99 (Feb 1, 2014)

Gregzoll- I think we've both stated our case about the utility sham/not sham.

As far as why I'm dealing with this myself-- 

I'm trying to do favors for the landlord so she'll like me. I know she promised to pay someone to get rid of fridge, and I also know she doesn't want to deal with it. It's in our way as tenants, so if I deal with it, it's a win/win as I see it.

To everyone as far as CFCs-- well I don't know about it from any personal experience or knowledge.

As far as global warming-- that's for sure real based on lots of temperature readings, melting icecaps, etc. We also know that we've raised global CO2 level by burning stuff.

Whether warming is caused by CO2 or not, I'm pretty sure we know CO2 has that effect. Not sure if this is based on geological evidence, lab evidence, or both. Outside of my expertise.

This is an old fridge maybe even 1970s, not sure.


----------

